# Garmin Fishfinder ECHO 500C NEU mit Geber



## Per (22. September 2011)

*Zum Verkauf steht hier ein neuer Garmin Fishfinder Echo 500c* *mit Geber*​ 
Mit einer Leistung von 500 Watt (eff.) und einem 5-Zoll-Farbdisplay setzt der echo 500c neue Standards im Bereich kostengünstiger Echolote.​ 

Der echo 500c verfügt über eine Leistung von 500 Watt (eff.), kann Tiefen bis zu 580 m (1.900 Fuß) erreichen und weist ein 5-Zoll-Farbdisplay auf. Dies setzt den Maßstab für eine neue Generation von Echoloten.
*Angeln mit fantastischen Bildern*​ 
Wenn Sie zu den Besten gehören möchten, benötigen Sie die Technologie, die dieses Gerät zu bieten hat. Der echo 500c scannt das Wasser mit einer Leistung von 500 Watt (eff.) und der hochempfindlichen Garmin HD-ID™-Signalerkennungstechnologie. Das Ergebnis wird auf einem 5 Zoll großen QVGA-Display angezeigt. Ein Dual-Beam-Schwinger optimiert die Leistung für Tief- und Flachwasser, da bei einem breiten Betrachtungswinkel (bis zu 120 Grad) Fische auch an den Seiten des Schiffs erkannt und Grundprofile in einer Tiefe von bis zu 580 m (1.900 Fuß) gescannt werden können.
*Montieren und los*​ 
Der echo 500c ist eines der intuitivsten Echolote, die auf dem Markt verfügbar sind. Im Lieferumfang sind eine Kipphalterung mit Schnellentriegelung und ein vielseitiger Schwinger für die Heckspiegelmontage enthalten. Die Installation ist daher in wenigen Minuten abgeschlossen.​ 

*Funktionen:*​
Garmin HD-ID™-Technologie
Sendeleistung von 500 Watt (eff.)
Für Tiefen bis zu 580 m (1.900 Fuß)
Kegelbreite bis zu 120 Grad
5-Zoll-QVGA-Farbdisplay, auch bei Sonneneinstrahlung gut lesbar
Kipp-/Schwenkhalterung, Schwinger, Klemme für den Elektro-Bootsmotor, Heckspiegelhalterung
*Abmessungen, Gewicht & Leistung:*

Geräteabmessungen, B x H x T: 15,2 x 15 x 4,6 cm (6 x 5,9 x 1,8 Zoll) Anzeigegröße, B x H: 7,4 x 10,16 cm (2,9 x 4 Zoll), 5 Zoll (12,7 cm) Diagonale Anzeigeauflösung, B x H: 234 x 320 Pixel Anzeigeart: QVGA, 256 Farben Gewicht: 499 g (17,6 Unzen) Wasserdicht: ja (IPX7) 


*Funktionen:*

Akustische Alarme: ja Zweifrequenz-Echolot: ja Doppelsendekegel: ja Zoom des aufgeteilten Bildschirms: ja Ultrascroll™ (Fischschwärme werden bei höheren Bootsgeschwindigkeiten angezeigt): ja Fischsymbol-ID (zur Identifizierung der Fischschwärme): ja AutoGain-Technologie (minimiert Störungen und maximiert Ziele): ja Weißlinie (weist auf harten oder weichen Boden hin): nein Verstellbare Tiefenlinie (misst Tiefe von Unterwasserobjekten): ja A-Scope (Echtzeitanzeige von Fischschwärmen, die durch das Schwingersignal erfasst werden): ja Bottom-Lock (zeigt Ergebnisse von unten nach oben): ja Protokollierung und grafische Darstellung der Wassertemperatur: ja Sensor für die Wassertemperatur im Lieferumfang enthalten: ja Anzeige der Geschwindigkeit durch Wasser: ja 


*Andere:*

Frequenz: 200/77 kHz Sendeleistung: 500 Watt (eff.)/4.000 Watt (Spitze-Spitze) Spannungsbereich: 10 Volt bis 28 Volt (Eingang) Maximale Tiefe: 580 m (1.900 Fuß) im Süßwasser, 210 m (700 Fuß) im Salzwasser* Kegelwinkel: 60º oder 120º (Dual Beam) Zusätzliches: * Das Tiefenmessvermögen hängt vom Salzgehalt des Wassers, von der Art des Bodens und anderen Wasserbedingungen ab. 

Nur noch Montieren und es kann los gehen.
Das Gerät ist absolut Neu nur der Sockel wurde einmal kurz im Boot montier, aber das Gerät selbst und der Geber wurden aber noch nie verbaut.

Der Grund für den Verkauf ist, dass ich mein Boot verkaufe.

Die Rechnung vom 21.07.2011 liegt bei.

Preis 300€ inkl. Versandkosten.


Beste Grüße
Per


----------

